# Babies might come early -- Updated - MORE pics



## farmin'chick (Jul 11, 2009)

My Nigerian Dwarf nannies were bred at the earliest 2/28 according to their former owner.  The tail ligaments are softening and the bags are filling up -- even though that breeding date would make 'em due around 7/28 if they go full term.

Since one nanny had 3 last year and the other had 6 (! Yes, six!) I'm a little concerned about their size, strength and development should they come early.

My chicken says 7/14 -- Any special preparations I need to make for the babies?  For the mommies? 

Thanks.


----------



## freemotion (Jul 11, 2009)

OK, I have to know, did all six survive?


----------



## helmstead (Jul 11, 2009)

I've had triplets born 3 weeks early here.  They required force feeding for the first week but did make it.


----------



## farmin'chick (Jul 12, 2009)

Did all six survive -- Yes.  They told me they almost lost the doe, but the babies lived.  I might have hesitated to breed her again, knowing that, but they did it anyway.


----------



## freemotion (Jul 12, 2009)

Two  in one day!


----------



## dkluzier (Jul 16, 2009)

Did this goat have her babies yet or what?


----------



## Griffin's Ark (Jul 21, 2009)

I don't remember you telling me your girls were pregnant!  Maybe you did.  I don't remember a lot these days.  You should be seeing something by now!  Tell Us!  

Chris


----------



## farmin'chick (Jul 22, 2009)

Tada!!!!  One of my girls (Abby) had them a week early -- she had six last year, 5 the year before, 4 the year before -- this time...ONLY TWO!  Yippee!  I'm not sure she would have made it with more.  She labored 1/2 hour with the first, and 3 more hours with the second, and another hour with the afterbirth...Of course, as soon as I phoned the vet on the 2nd one, she popped it out.

Here they are:







Aren't they gorgeous?  Nightfall weighs about 3 pounds, Fawn about 5.


----------



## mully (Jul 22, 2009)

Congratulations ..cute babies


----------



## TxMom (Jul 22, 2009)

Awwwwwww they are beautiful, and I love their names.  I'm glad everything was OK and you didn't have 5 or 6 preemie kids


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 22, 2009)




----------



## helmstead (Jul 22, 2009)

Oooh I love the cou clair!  Congrats on two beautiful babies!


----------



## Griffin's Ark (Jul 22, 2009)

Just wanted to add a picture of the other new baby you are getting...  Yours in on the right, the one on the left needed help so I got him too.





Chris


----------



## farmin'chick (Jul 22, 2009)

He's gorgeous!  And the one on the left is colored up like CoCo, our FG/Boer cross doeling I hand raised...





 Coco, selecting a towel for her bath





Coco lap napping

Isn't she the one Tina wants???


----------



## farmin'chick (Jul 22, 2009)

Libby had her kids tonight!  Her labor was so easy and fast...I was relieved.  She's only 6 days early.






The mom and new babies!

More pics of Abby's twins, she brought them to the barn door to show them off:





 Abby showing off twins 1





Abby showing off twins 2



(Edited to show pics)


----------



## helmstead (Jul 23, 2009)

Do I see triplets?


----------



## farmin'chick (Jul 23, 2009)

Yep'm.  Libby is 4 and this is the 4th year she has had triplets.  Abby had 4, 5, 6 and 2 this year.  She had such a difficult time giving birth I will not breed her again.  Libby popped them out like muffins out of the oven, all over in less than an hour....barely a groan.  She may get another year's breeding.


----------



## m.holloway (Jul 23, 2009)

congrats!!!!!!! they are cuties!!!!!


----------



## Griffin's Ark (Jul 26, 2009)

Hey Fawn looks just like the adult Nigi I got yesterday.  Fawn will be a great addition here!

Chris


----------



## farmin'chick (Jul 27, 2009)

::beaming::  Thanks!  Does anyone need a cute buckling????


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 27, 2009)




----------



## Griffin's Ark (Jul 28, 2009)

I went to Farmin chicks yesterday and saw these cuties... If this one were ours I would have to have $1000 buck for her!






Chris

Edit:  I wouldn't sell her for anything!(BTW)


----------



## farmin'chick (Jul 29, 2009)

Heh heh....Thanks!  Her name is Nightfall -- my (going to be 80 in Sept) mom named her...."She fell out at night!  She should be Nightfall!"  It was her first time to see baby goats born, and she thinks Nightfall is awesome, too.

ETA:  Hey, I'm getting YOUR little buck for her!  He's awesome, too!


----------



## beefy (Jul 29, 2009)

Griffin's Ark said:
			
		

> Just wanted to add a picture of the other new baby you are getting...  Yours in on the right, the one on the left needed help so I got him too.
> http://www.backyardcows.com/forum/uploads/425_michael_and_friend.jpg
> 
> Chris


your goats look like my goats!


----------



## farmin'chick (Aug 3, 2009)

Yours sure are pretty!  We lost little Mikey today -- the one with the cafe au lait colored markings.  He was going to come live with me, and Chris did his best to save him, but he is gone.  My Coco (FG/Boer cross) is that color.


----------



## mully (Aug 4, 2009)

Sorry about the loss of Mikey ..It is always hard when they don't make it


----------

